
Relations fray as the culture wars come to Silicon Valley - thisisit
https://www.ft.com/content/543f2e0a-7561-11e8-aa31-31da4279a601
======
thisisit
[https://archive.fo/BVfM0](https://archive.fo/BVfM0)

